# Welche Digicam?



## Avariel (15. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen  

Ich trage mich grade mit dem Gedanken, mir zu Weihnachten eine Digitalkamera zu beschaffen. Ich geb allerdings ehrlich zu, dass ich von der Materie absolut null Ahnung hab. Also hab ich mir bei Digitalkamera.de einfach mal alle Knipser der richtigen Preisklasse (max. 250 ?) anzeigen lassen und mir dann die ausgesucht, die mich optisch am meisten angesprochen hat und am meisten Funktionen hatte. 

Da mir aber bewusst ist, dass das nicht so ganz die optimale Methode ist um das richtige Teil zu finden, hab ich gedacht ich frag lieber bei euch nochmal nach 

Momentan hab ich die Canon Power Shot A60 im Auge. Ist die gut für jemanden, der eigentlich erstmal nur n bisschen in der Gegend rumknipsen will? Oder könnt ihr mir bei gleichem Geld ne bessere empfehlen?

Danke!
Avariel


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. November 2003)

Die hätte Vitalis dir auch empfohlen. 
Ich glaub, damit machst du keinen Fehlgriff, die ist wohl ziemlich gut für den Preis.


----------



## Vitalis (18. November 2003)

Genau 
Die A60 ist einfach sehr gut und in dieser Preisklasse wohl die beste.

Aber vielleicht 50 Euro mehr ausgeben und die A70 holen, denn der Sprung von 2 Megapixel auf 3MP macht einen relativ großen Unterschied,  viel größer, als etwa von 3 auf 4.  Du kannst aus den Bildern auf Papier noch einiges mehr rausholen, z.B. Ausschnitte oder einfach größere Abzüge.


----------



## Avariel (20. November 2003)

Wo findest du die A70 für nur 50 Euro mehr?
Ich hab jetzt zwar die A60 bei Amazon für nur 200 Euro entdeckt, aber die A70 kostet schon wieder 320 Euro *hust*

\\edit: Kanns sein das die Boardsoftware keine Eurozeichen mag? Immer wenn ich die schreiben will kommen nach dem abschicken Fragezeichen bei raus, auch wenn beim schreiben Eurozeichen da stehen.


----------



## Vitalis (22. November 2003)

Avariel: http://www.guenstiger.de und div(w)erse  andere preisvergleiche..
Bei Amazon sind Elektronikprodukte doch viel zu teuer..

*edit* Oh.. ich hab trotzdem falsch hingesehen, die A70 gibts für etwas unter 300 Euro.


----------



## Vincent (22. November 2003)

Die A60 hat effektive 1,9 MP - die A70 effektive 3,14 - das ist schon ein recht großer Unterschied.

Hier hast du mal einen äußerst fundierten Testbericht der A70


----------

